# Enhancing Breasts in Photoshop



## RushNP774 (Mar 28, 2009)

A little while ago, I heard someone say they used the liquify filter to enhance a girl's breasts.  Being the curious Photoshop newbie I am, I read a bit, watched a few videos, and realized how easy it actually is.  After finding some good ones, I made a blog post entitled 

Retouching Breasts in Photoshop

There's really not much to the technique.  The videos may help some people out, so I figured I'd share them.  There are more videos in my blog as well.


----------

